# Announcing the arrival of my little leopard! Update pages 10&11-pics!



## trashit

Cant write too much as i have him sprawled across me asleep and im using my dads phone cos i typically forgot my charger hence why i aint been in touch (oh and the facty Ive been in labour for two days!)ill write up a birth story and post pics wen i get home from hosp!! He was born last night at 11.35 weighing a whopping ten pounds!! Had a very traumatic birth which has put me off anymore kids for life lol!!xx oh and hes called Jude Lennon Dennis Croot as hes def not an Audie x


----------



## AP

Congratulations, i love his name!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JoJo16

awwwwww yay congrats we been waiting for ages to find out!!! i not how you felt i was put off to but 9 weeks on i feel a bit better:D
hope your okaiss 10pounds ouch lol. xxxx


----------



## calais

Congratulations :) I said a horrible birth too, but im 24 weeks now haha


----------



## Mellie1988

YAAAAAAAAAY congrats sweeetie!!!! 

Awww, I loveeeeee his name, Jude <3 I can't wait to see pics and hear all about his birth, sorry you had a tough time, you will forget it all in a few weeks, honestly! Get it wrote down though as it will help you! 

Anyway take care of you and your lil man, but come back ASAP :D 
xxxxx


----------



## Lissa3120

Congratulations :)


----------



## lottebot

Well done Ellie, we've all been thinking of you, welcome to the world little man x


----------



## shelx

aww congratulations on little Jude!im sure hes absolutley gorggg :D x


----------



## stephx

Congrats on your lil man!

Jude is a great name too :D Cant wait to see some pics :)

xx


----------



## aiimee12345

awwwwwwwwww :) yippppeeee he finally came!!! hope you and ur little man are ok babe cant wait to see piks :D... but get sum rest :) xx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Congratulations!! :D that's really gooodd!! :D 
upload some piccys sooon too! i can't wait to see him!! :cloud9:
xxxxxx


----------



## supriseBump_x

Congratulations!!! :happydance: Well done Ellie!! xxxx :hugs:


----------



## Embo

YAY Ellie!! :D Good to hear your okay and have your little man with you, I adore his name its gorgeous :) I hope you have a speedy recovery and can't wait to see pictures of him! 10lbs Ouchy!! :hugs: xxx


----------



## purpledaisy2

Congratulations, hope you are both doing well :happydance:


----------



## wishuwerehere

congratulations!


----------



## sarah0108

WELDONE HUN! congratulations x


----------



## Panda_Ally

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!! Congrats!!! Beautiful name too!! Can't wait to see pics!!! xxxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

congrats hun! i thought I had a big baby ... but nope lol


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Congratulations! Can't wait to see pics.. Good size aswell!!!


----------



## Jellyt

Congratulations :happydance: can't wait to see pics :D


----------



## glitterbomb

trashit said:


> Cant write too much as i have him sprawled across me asleep and im using my dads phone cos i typically forgot my charger hence why i aint been in touch (oh and the facty Ive been in labour for two days!)ill write up a birth story and post pics wen i get home from hosp!! He was born last night at 11.35 weighing a whopping ten pounds!! Had a very traumatic birth which has put me off anymore kids for life lol!!xx oh and hes called Jude Lennon Dennis Croot as hes def not an Audie x

10 pounds O.O!! omg! congrats! I bet he's gorgeous, chubby babies are so cute! And I love the name:thumbup:


----------



## AyaChan

congrats Ellie 

So glad your both ok. His name is deff unique, I love it :D

talk soon sweetie <3

xxx


----------



## msp_teen

CONGRATULATIONS!!! About time that little guy made his appearance!! I love the name you picked for him...its gorgeous!


----------



## alysedelovely

welcome baby Jude! and congrats! :)

cant wait to see pics!


----------



## leoniebabey

Aw i love the name change !
Congrats and look forwards to seeing pics xx


----------



## jenny_wren

10 pounds!!!!!!!!!! :shock:

christ!

congratulations hun
i bet he's gorgeous :cloud9:
cant wait to see pics!

xx​


----------



## ~RedLily~

aww congratulations!! well done!
love the name.


----------



## Gracey&bump

:wohoo: :yipee:

congratulations ellie! :D
& welcome to the world Jude :flower:


----------



## BrEeZeY

can not wait too see pics!!! i bet he is gorgeous!!! hope ur gettin tons of rest! <3


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

yay!! congrats!! cant wait to see pics of your little man!!


----------



## Jas029

Finally!! :happydance:

Goodness! 10 pounds?! You officially have the biggest STM baby :haha:

Can't wait for pictures & birth story :hugs: (Enjoy the time in the hospital.. once you get home it's constant chaos :winkwink::haha:)


----------



## Jadelm

Congratulations and WELL DONE :hugs:
Welcome to the world little man!! xxx


----------



## Youngling

Congratulations. Am really happy for ya.
Will be looking out for pictures and ur birth story
xx


----------



## lizardbreath

Awe Congrats 10 pounds that sounds Painful


----------



## fruitcaz

Congratualtions!!!! :) xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Aww Well done you!! and 10lbs =O you have one healthy little mite there huni! Hope you have a fast recovery cant wait to some pics of little Jude!! I love the name change aswell!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mummy~L

Congrats! Love the name xx


----------



## rubixcyoob.

Awww congrats <3
I love the name Jude and I hope youre feeling better after the birth :hugs:


----------



## rainbows_x

Congratulations! 10lbs - well done!
Love his name :) x


----------



## chocaccino

Aww congrats Hun, was starting to get worried.
Xxx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Awww! I love the name, doll! Woohoo! :happydance: I'm sooo happy for you!


----------



## flutterbywing

WOOHOO, congratulations, and welcome to the world Jude :D


----------



## samface182

omg congrats ellie! geeez 10 lbs!!
i love his name.
welcome to the world jude :)
xx


----------



## dimsumdimple

Congrats:) I hope when you're more up to it you'll let us all know your birth story! x


----------



## JessicaAnne

Congratulations! :D


----------



## Jemma_x

congrats x


----------



## hopeandpray

congrats! hope you're enjoying your first few days with him even after a traumatic birth x


----------



## pink_bow

Congrats, love the name!xx


----------



## nightkd

Congrats!! Love the name Jude :)

xx


----------



## Lind3e

Congrats!!!! really pleased for you! really well done :D 
i love the name too :D xxx


----------



## bbyno1

Ahh CONGRATULATIONSS:D:D
I bet your sooo happy you finally met him:)
he looks georgeoussss from the pic i can see:D
ahh bless him
cant wait to hear your birth story (espec if it was a water birth hehe:p xx


----------



## MyFirstNoodle

Congratulations!! Lovely name and a BIG baby :shock:!! Well done mummy xx


----------



## Jadelm

He's soooo beautiful. Love his chubby little cheeks *^_^* xxx


----------



## Genna

congratulations, hun!! :wohoo: I LOVE his name!!! My next son will be Jude :cloud9: love your avatar, he's adorable! :hugs:


----------



## v2007

Awww, he is huge and beautiful. 

Well done. 

My 1st weighed 9lb 14oz so i know how your feeling. 

Take it easy and CONGRATULATIONS. 


v XXXXXXX


----------



## Katiie

Awww!! Big Congratz!! I love your avatar! 

Big cuddles :) xxxxxxxxx


----------



## xcmjstaax

Congrats!! He's just lovely and I adore his name!

Hope you're recovering well mummy!

=]


----------



## dontworry

Aww Ellie, he's a little prince! Congratulations!


----------



## MJ Girl

Congratulations Ellie!! Can't wait to hear the birth story!! 10 pounds!! Wow! I was 10pd7oz when I was born! My mom still holds it against me to this day! :)


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Congrats hunn. And welcome to the world little man 

I was so worried about you hun :hugs:
xx


----------



## futuremommy91

OMG Ellie! CONGRATS! He's so handsome, and what a big boy! Your bump must have been all baby haha. 
Welcome Jude!


----------



## amandakelley

Oh my! Super congrats to you! He is so adorable! Wow, everyone is popping now! I hope Sophia finally had her princess. I saw on Facebook that Anna had Noah! :) 
Jude is a good name :) Your avatar is just so freaking adorable. Can't wait to see more pictures of him!


----------



## trashit

i wud go through it all again for Jude but wouldnt choose to do it again! Dear god, put it this way- you can never ever prepare for that pain! Its hideous! I had every pain relief goin in the end but was at 8cm before i had anything. Found out fully dilated that he was in face first and theye supposed to come out back of head first so it was either c section or try a forceps delivery with a spinal block cos he wasnt budging! I didnt care by that point i was screaming I DONT CARE WHAT THE RISKS ARE GIVE ME IT FUCKIN HELL GET THIS OVER WITH! Lol. So we went with forceps, spinal was SO weird, couldnt feel owt including my own heart beating... Anyway it came to the point of pushing and everyone in theatre was screaming GO ON ELLIE GO ON ELLIE PUSH PUSH GO ON and i just screwed up my face up but couldnt feel anything so i thought they were gonna tell me off for not pushing lol but before i knew it he was being showed to me then i heard 'hes ten and a half pounds!' i was so out of it it diidnt sink in til later! Hes such a boobie monster! He also is a mummys boy! He wont let me leave his side, i had to rush to loo earlier to pee before he noticed and screamed! He looks just like i did wen i were a baby thank god! i was so scared he'd look like fob... I knoe thats awful but jesus! Lol. Oh forgot to mention they cut me from front to rear wen doing forceps ive been torn apart! So painful! But nothing in comparison to labour, especially labour with a ten pounder! Lol! Hes stunning tho, im in love :cloud9: he keeps farting on my hand yumm! Xx


----------



## futuremommy91

Aw- he does sound like a little mommy's boy! That's so cute! I'm sorry to hear you had such a rough labor- I hope you heal quickly! He's truly lovely- I bet you are completely in love! And I don't blame you for not wanting him to look like fob- he is YOUR little boy, after all! When do the doctors say you and Jude can go home?


----------



## Lyrah

Congrats hun! Gorgeous name :D xxxx


----------



## Katiie

Awwww! BLESS!!

I cant wait to see more pictures :)

The farting :haha: i love it! xxx


----------



## anie

Congrats! Sounds painful!!

Argh, labour stories scare me..

What a lovely looking little boy though!! He's a little (big) stunner :)

xx


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Congrats :hugs:


----------



## AvaRose

Congrats he's gorgeous, Love the name too :)


----------



## rwhite

Aww he's lovely, and what a big boy :shock: Hope you didn't have too many newborn outfits for him hun! Sorry to hear his birth was traumatic. Lovvvve his name as well, I wanted to use Jude but OH kicked up a huge fuss xxxx Congrats


----------



## jovigirl93

I love the name, too!
Congrats.
And Im not gonna read the birth story because Ill freak myself out! :nope: haha


----------



## dizzy65

congrats


----------



## Maddiee

congrats ellie. love the name :D


----------



## trashit

and i had more newborn stuff than i thought! Its funny cos my mum and nanna said all way through 'hes gonna be ten pounder' and i was like rubbbbiish! More like 8 pounds 6oz max! But they were bloody right! I still cant believe it, hes so tall! And his chubbyness is to die for especially those cheeks! Hes a bit swollen and sore in the head region where the forceps got him bless him :( but yeah none of the clothes i had in labour bag fit him so mum had to go back home and grab some 0-3 lol xx


----------



## TattiesMum

Ellie sweetheart, he is absolutely gorgeous :D :hugs: HUGE congratulations (huge being the operative word LOL) ... 10lb is a definite OUCH!!! You did so well :hugs::hugs::hugs: 

Sorry to hear you had such a rough time :( but he was deffo worth it :D and I love his name :hugs: Can't wait to see more pictures and to hear all about it in detail Hon :hugs: 

:happydance: :D :happydance: :D :happydance: :D :happydance: :D :happydance:


----------



## 05wilkesm

awwwwwwww congrats,
i saw some pics on facebook hes gorgeous xxx


----------



## Strawberries

Congratulations :) x


----------



## aob1013

Congratulations Ellie! How wonderful. Love babby's name - it's on our list! Take good care of yourself and your nugget x


----------



## TattieHattie

Well done.. Ouch! i thought your bump was a little bit massive!! :) ..i love the name, and i cant wait to hear your birth story in full when your recovery is done :) .. 

Have fun with baby Jude and hope to hear from you soon hun xxxxx


----------



## AyaChan

Tatties back :D

I've been wondering where you got to :haha:

xxx


----------



## Mummy2Asher

aww well done!! 10lbs...ouch!!! cant wait to read the birth story! :) xx


----------



## KrisKitten

OMG!
Lovely lovely lovely name...i think jude suits the bubba in ur avatar :)
Bless u, sorry u had a rubbish birth...bet the end was good tho heh :winkwink:
Woah 10 pounds?
Well done!!
Huge congratulations...looking forward to the birth story :D xxxxx


----------



## lornasmith

Congratulations on your little man x


----------



## xJG30

Congrats :wohoo:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Lovely name and congrats xx


----------



## Jas029

:rofl: I wish I could stick Riley next to Jude to see the size difference :rofl:
He drowns in 0-3 and we don't have much in the way of newborn sleepers that fit..


----------



## Lover

:hugs:Congratulations! He's so cute and Jude is a lovely name. Looking forwards to the birth story :thumbup:


----------



## emilylynn18

Congrats on your little man!!!
His name is so cute!!!


----------



## Hannah :)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAY! His here :) 
Im so happy for you m'dear! but wowzer 10pound! Thats one big baby! Bet that braught a tear to your eye lmao. 
What a great name! 
Thinking you both :flower: and sending lots of love.

xxx


----------



## brandonsgirl

wow ellie welldone..
You had a similler birth to me. I was rushed for an emergancy c section and then ended up having forceps. The spinal block really is the wierdest feeling isnt it. There was a lady holding each leg of mine and she went and walked away forgettin tht i had a spinal and i couldnt stop my leg for flopping to the side :shock: i was freaked outlol. 
So glad he is here and ok though, the marks if he has any on his face will fade hella quickly, kents did. 
Love the name too, cant wait to hear birth story and see more pics. I want to see one of baby and momma :)


----------



## jenjo1992

Congratsss :) Cant Wait Too See Pics
xx


----------



## trashit

https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/24511_10150123501075106_572370105_1.jpg

https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/24511_10150125395285106_572370105_1.jpg

https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/24511_10150125993830106_572370105_1.jpg

https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/24511_10150127241270106_572370105_1.jpg

https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/24511_10150128132025106_572370105_1.jpg


----------



## AyaChan

Can I steal him haha.

Hes so cute :D

xxx


----------



## supriseBump_x

Omg hes sooo cute!! xxxx


----------



## JoJo16

hes gorgeous hun well done :D i can belive he was 10lb ouch!! hows the new world of being a mummy x


----------



## aiimee12345

:) hes gawjus isnt he!!!! ... soooo cute!!! ........ xxx hope ur both ok xxx


----------



## dougie

how cute is he! congratulations :)


----------



## Lover

Awww he's so cute!

Lucky mummy :)


----------



## MyFirstNoodle

Such a cute bubba! Well done....he's gorgeous! xx


----------



## TattiesMum

Ellie, he is just the cutest little munchkin :D :hugs:


----------



## bbyno1

he is overr cuttee!!
im loving all the outfits hes in aswell:Dxx


----------



## fantastica

congrats :) he's gorgeous!!! xx


----------



## faolan5109

AWWW okay so he is adorable! And the picture of him in the bear suit is the cutest thing I have seen ever! Congrats hun and well done on the 10lbs, you are women hear you rawr!


----------



## glitterbomb

he's so cute and chubby :) i love the bear outfit!


----------



## sarah0108

Aw ellie he is gorgeous!!

i LOVE LOVE LOVE his chubby cheeks :cloud9: love it when babies have big cheeks :haha: so cute!!!


congrats and well done :D x


----------



## lottebot

He is gorgeous :hugs:
give him a huge kiss & cuddle from me :) xx


----------



## Jadelm

The bear outfit.. is it the 'I Love My Bear' stuff at Babies R Us??? Cos that's the stuff I wanna do my nursery in!! I love it :D xxx


----------



## msp_teen

Awwww Ellie, he is so cute and he has the cutest little chubby cheeks. He such a handsome little guy!


----------



## Jellyt

Aww he is soooooo cute!! The pic of him in the car seat with the little bear feet is ADORABLE :) well done xxx


----------



## trashit

i just found the ones where he'd just been born!

https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/24511_10150128729890106_572370105_1.jpg

https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/24511_10150128728370106_572370105_1.jpg

https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/24511_10150128724270106_572370105_1.jpg

https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/24511_10150128721170106_572370105_1.jpg


----------



## AyaChan

the cut by his eye looks sore :(

and :happydance:boobie monster! :haha:

xxx


----------



## Jadelm

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw. Those last ones made me super broody :D
You are my new labour idol Ellie.. when I'm going through it I'll just be thinking of you and how brave you were :hugs:


----------



## Zebra Stars

AWW hes so cute.... and i agree the cut by his eye looks sore


----------



## AyaChan

Zebra Stars said:


> AWW hes so cute.... and i agree the cut by his eye looks sore

just gotta say, I *love* the names you've chosen :D

Where did you get Dante from? are you a devil may cry fan? :L

xxx


----------



## Zebra Stars

AyaChan said:


> Zebra Stars said:
> 
> 
> AWW hes so cute.... and i agree the cut by his eye looks sore
> 
> just gotta say, I *love* the names you've chosen :D
> 
> Where did you get Dante from? are you a devil may cry fan? :L
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

the name luna came from the cat of sailor moon, and yes devil may cry for dante, the other name we had for a girl was kyrie:blush:


----------



## AyaChan

awww such lovely names :D

xx


----------



## Zebra Stars

AyaChan said:


> awww such lovely names :D
> 
> xx

why thank you


----------



## brandonsgirl

aww bless him.. how are things now? Are you ok after the birth? 
Hope your not too sore and hope your LO is doing ok...


----------



## jenjo1992

elllie he is absolutly adorable :)
well dun chick 
xxx


----------



## rainbows_x

How cute! Congrats again! x


----------



## xXhayleyXx

gorgeous hun, massive congratulations xxx


----------



## Mellie1988

Awww! Theo had that hat and mitten set, sooo cute!! 
Hope your both recoverin well 

xxx


----------



## stephx

Aww trashit that pic of him in the bear suit is sooo sweet! He has the lushest chubby cheeks, adorable!! :D

xx


----------



## futuremommy91

He's lovely Ellie! I love the scrunchy face :)


----------



## chocaccino

Awwww look at his cuztey chubby cheeks! Well done, congrats xxxx


----------



## Lyrah

He is sooo cute hun!! xxxxx


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Awwwwwwwwwwww

His so cute :cloud9:


----------



## nicholatmn

OMG, he's so adorable!!! :)


----------



## trashit

aww i know its whre they grabbed him with forceps :( worst thing is he wont keep miittons on so he keeps attacking it!!ive found a way around it tho, baby grows with things that fold over his hands ;)super mum :rofl:


----------



## brandonsgirl

hehe thats cute :) are you home now or still in hospital ?


----------



## Rozie_1985

Huge Huge Congrats (excuse the pun)
What a beautiful boy!! xxx


----------



## trashit

im at home now thank god, i bloody hate hospital, them lil fish bowl cot things they have are hideous, he wouldnt sleep in them so i had to co sleep (naughty naughty ;) )


----------



## Gracey&bump

ohmygod ellie he's beautiful!
:cloud9:


----------



## Panda_Ally

Congrats hun! 

I love the boobie monster pics!!


----------



## brandonsgirl

Im glad your home, i had to stay in hospital from thursday till sat night and hated it. Espesh coz they wouldnt let OH stay over night.. and when your in that much pain and cant get up to reach your LO it makes you feel pretty crap. Oh well least your home with your little boy now. Enjoy the sleepless nights ;)


----------



## trashit

oh tell me about it! they were ridiculous, they left me alone with him after having had a spinal and being hooked up to drips and having a catheter in, so basically couldnt move, when he cried i panicked myself to shit!


----------



## trashit

p.s he sleeps quite well :) He has some nights where hes really unsettled but then lets me have a lie in so its ok, we have a little understanding worked out, i sing hey Jude and he goes to sleep ;)


----------



## aiimee12345

aww ellie :D ... he so lovely!!! bet ur glad hes finally here!! xx


----------



## trashit

i have to say thankyou to everyone for your congratulations :flower:
trying to remember to do things :dohh:
xx


----------



## brandonsgirl

lol i still forget to do a tonne of things.. your LO is your number one priority now :)


----------



## trashit

i know, i dont even eat anymore, i just wanna hold him all the time :lol:


----------



## Loz94

Congratulations hes gorgeous x


----------



## AriannasMama

omg, he is such a cutie! congrats. & 10lbs wow! lol, I was also 10lbs when I was born.


----------



## trashit

you also gave your mummy hell then  hehe


----------



## brandonsgirl

Wow Ellie tomorrow he will be a week old :shock: Time goes so quick when you have a baby


----------



## trashit

dont remind me :cry: x


----------



## aiimee12345

that has gone quite quick hasnt it!! thats mad... i doe feel like time going that quick for me but bet it wil when bumps here! i dont want our babies to grow up quick !!! :( x


----------



## trashit

this time last week i was frustrated cos i'd lost my plug but had no pains


----------



## aiimee12345

lol.. last week we was moanin cus he wernt out lol! 
is he being a good boy? x


----------



## trashit

he was a little angel when i first put him on formula but now he's becoming reallyyy greedy and having 3oz bottles every 2 hours :shock: so its becoming tiring now! x


----------



## aiimee12345

aww bless him :D!! 
bet ur knackerd tho!! 
did u breastfeed for a bit then? x


----------



## trashit

breastfed him for first four days but he was always constipated and full of wind and wouldn't ever settle, it was so difficult, absolutely no routine too it at all, plus he has a tongue tie so its harder for him to boobie feed. Formula just works better for me and plus my mum can feed him if i ever wanna go rest which is great and my boobs arent cracking :lol: x


----------



## dontworry

^^ I'm tongue-tied still, too. Haha. If you can, you should definitely think about asking a doctor to clip it sometime. It's super uncomfortable, and I have a tiny lisp (not really noticeable). It'd still be worth it. I need mine done, but I'm afraid what it'll be like now that I'm older, lol.


----------



## Mellie1988

Awwww, my nephew has tongue tie and my sister couldn't BF either :(, my nephew never had his snipped, hes 2 now and hes super at talking...better than my DD! Oh and its soooo cute when he sticks his tongue out!!


----------



## annawrigley

sorry to be stoopid but what actually is tongue tie?
is it when the tongue is like stuck to that stringy thing underneath?
errrrr.. i know what i mean.. :blush:


----------



## dontworry

Yes, that's exactly what it means lol. You've got the rubber-band-like thing under your tongue... normally, it's connected to back of the tongue, but when you're tongue-tied, it's connected near the front. It just takes a snip, or a laser, to correct it. It's uncomfortable for me, I hate it. :(


----------



## TattiesMum

trashit said:


> aww i know its whre they grabbed him with forceps :( worst thing is he wont keep miittons on so he keeps attacking it!!ive found a way around it tho, baby grows with things that fold over his hands ;)super mum :rofl:

Another trick is to use long baby socks instead of scratch mitts .... the 'leg' bit goes too far up their arms for them to pull off :haha:

:blush:
I also used to put my son in tights underneath his dungarees/trousers so that he couldn't pull his socks off and get cold feet (no-one could tell because the trousers covered the 'tight' part and it looked like he just had socks on) :haha:


----------



## trashit

:rofl: can always rely on you for words of wisdom!!
his tongue ties so tiny they said it may even come away by itself, they dont wanna clip it and assured me it wont ruin his speech. its soo sweet when he attempts to stick his tongue out :cloud9: x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Hey hun, how you feeling and how is little man
x


----------



## brandonsgirl

owh i love your siggy pic hun.. totally adorable.


----------



## trashit

aww i love yours too hun! :cloud9:
and Heather-we're doing good! im just absolutely knackered! i tried the "sleeping whilst baby sleeps" thing earlier and he just woke up for a feed after an hour, right waste of time that was! lol xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Aww bless you, you must be shattered. Does he have a restless period at night?
xx


----------



## trashit

im hoping your gonna tell me this is normal but YES! it gets to my bed time and he's fed, changed, winded and everything but just screams until i pick him up.... nightmare! :dohh: lol xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

It's normal for me anyway. Aidan's was between 10 and 12 every night. I could set my watch my it. Bless him. He is so handsome hun
xx


----------



## trashit

ohh thank god!!! i keep getting really upset though cos i cant do anything for him he just screams and screams :( :(
last night i stayed at my mums and she gave it a go and he spewed all down her, first time hes been sick to date and he saved it for her :haha:

I'm soo badly constipated :( (sorry for tmi but..) its really painful :( cos of my stitches coming open im on x amount of drugs and theyre blocking me up, it kills! :| xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Go to your doctors hun, I was constipated and had piles ( TMI) And he gave me some stuff to loosen me up

Aww bless him, I remember pacing with aidan. I used to sind the mocking bird song over and over. "Hush little baby don't say a word, mummies gunna buy you a mockingbbird" I know every single word now lol

If I sing it now he gets so excited. Have you tried swaddling him?
xx


----------



## annawrigley

TattiesMum said:


> :blush:
> I also used to put my son in tights underneath his dungarees/trousers so that he couldn't pull his socks off and get cold feet (no-one could tell because the trousers covered the 'tight' part and it looked like he just had socks on) :haha:

isnt it a faff to change them?x



trashit said:


> i tried the "sleeping whilst baby sleeps" thing earlier and he just woke up for a feed after an hour, right waste of time that was! lol xx

haha it didnt work for me either. i just go loopy thinking oooooh free time for me whenever hes asleep :rofl: xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Anna :rofl:
xx


----------



## Jas029

trashit said:


> aww i love yours too hun! :cloud9:
> and Heather-we're doing good! im just absolutely knackered! i tried the "sleeping whilst baby sleeps" thing earlier and he just woke up for a feed after an hour, right waste of time that was! lol xx

Everytime I lay down right after he falls asleep he wakes back up soon after.. where if I stay up he'll sleep for hours and hours and by the time I lay down he's ready to get up :dohh:


Also, I'm STILL abit constipated.. Just ask your doc what they recommend to take for it :shrug:


----------



## TattiesMum

annawrigley said:


> TattiesMum said:
> 
> 
> :blush:
> I also used to put my son in tights underneath his dungarees/trousers so that he couldn't pull his socks off and get cold feet (no-one could tell because the trousers covered the 'tight' part and it looked like he just had socks on) :haha:
> 
> isnt it a faff to change them?xClick to expand...


No more than it is to change a girl LOL ... remember I had 2 girls before I had Jake so I was used to taking tights on and off .... Just unpop the poppers on the dungarees and then pull the tights off or pull the tights off along with the trousers. Believe me it was less trouble than buying new socks all the time because he'd taken them off and thrown them over the side of the pram :haha:


----------



## TattiesMum

Jas029 said:


> trashit said:
> 
> 
> aww i love yours too hun! :cloud9:
> and Heather-we're doing good! im just absolutely knackered! i tried the "sleeping whilst baby sleeps" thing earlier and he just woke up for a feed after an hour, right waste of time that was! lol xx
> 
> Everytime I lay down right after he falls asleep he wakes back up soon after.. where if I stay up he'll sleep for hours and hours and by the time I lay down he's ready to get up :dohh:
> 
> 
> Also, I'm STILL abit constipated.. Just ask your doc what they recommend to take for it :shrug:Click to expand...

Get your Mum to pick up some prune juice when she goes shopping Jas - it tastes YUMMY and works a treat for constipation, without giving you griping pains .... I used it after my hysterectomy and ended up sharing it with half the ward because it worked better than the rubbish the hospital were handing out :dohh:


----------



## trashit

ive tried senekots and the dr gave me lactalose but i just sat on the loo crying in agony and actually had to pull a bit of it out (sorry for tmi but ouchh!) so my mum bought me dulcoease and dulco whatever the one thats a laxative and im trying them when ive eaten! *fingers crossed ill properly poo* x


----------



## annawrigley

i had lactolose and dulcoease in the hospital, dont know which one made it work but it did lol. although it smelt like baby poo for some reason :confused: sorry far tmi loool :shy:


----------



## trashit

awwww but a smelly poo is much better than no poo at all!! :lol:
im not allowed dulcolax until night time.. but i had a couple dulcoease already and i did poo but still have this one rock that will not come out :|


----------



## Rachiie18

have you tried eating branflakes lol they help a little bit of roughage lol!! also do try the prune juice, it should mean you dont get the pains like tattiesmum said :) also your picture with jude is so beautiful :cloud9: 
hope you feel better soon babes!!
:hugs:


----------



## trashit

thankyou sugar! i need to get some prune juice... im hoping the laxative will work its magic! although im hoping its not gonna demand i go on the loo when leopard is screaming like it did earlier :(


----------



## aiimee12345

:(
i hate not being able to go to the toilet!! i hate trying now cus im scared to push lol!! 
the hospital gave me sum of that lactulose stuff! i only had it once tho! i hate taking it i keep thinkin if i take to much i might get diarroea lol! xx


----------



## trashit

im scared about taking it! i keep imagining damaging effects :lol:
im scared to push too incase it rips my stitches even more open :| and it keeps making the hole that is open really sting! its horrible :cry:


----------



## aiimee12345

:( 
most people after they have had a baby find it hard to go to the toilet x


----------



## trashit

:happydance: i had my poop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
it felt like razor blades coming out my arse nd there was lots and lots of blood shed BUT it came out.. ooh i feel about ten stone lighter!! :haha:


----------



## Mellie1988

Haha Ellie, awwww!!! Congratulations on your poop xx


----------



## ~RedLily~

congrats ellie!:happydance::haha:


----------



## Jas029

trashit said:


> ive tried senekots and the dr gave me lactalose but i just sat on the loo crying in agony and actually had to pull a bit of it out (sorry for tmi but ouchh!) so my mum bought me dulcoease and dulco whatever the one thats a laxative and im trying them when ive eaten! *fingers crossed ill properly poo* x

Been there, Done that :hugs:
Last week I even tried using a enema which didn't work at all.. so awkward..
I've taken afew senekots in the past but I haven't really bothered now.. I took some in the hospital and afew when I got out but my mom bought a different kind that's alot.. "gentler" basically it's more just trying to keep the bowels moving not just softening.. I have no idea what it is though :shrug:

My nurses in the hospital weren't worried about me going they just said "when it happens, it happens"
I didn't even have a vaginal birth and I was afraid to push (WELL couldn't push not really afraid) because it used my stomach muscles and I couldn't use those for quite a long time after!! So senekot just came in handy for making it so soft and icky that it just fell right out.. (Lovely info I know)

But your bowels will have a way of working them self out and hopefully it wont take weeks like mine but try not to worry to much about it when it happens it happens :shrug:
I don't take anything now and I'm finally starting to go every couple of days and it's not usually to painful now.. 
Since you had a vaginal delivery I'm sure it's different since you can't have anything to hard because of it (like I said, I couldn't push either with a c-section) so it might be a different story for you but just kinda let your body work it out on it's own and hopefully it wont take a month for you


----------



## Jas029

trashit said:


> :happydance: i had my poop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> it felt like razor blades coming out my arse nd there was lots and lots of blood shed BUT it came out.. ooh i feel about ten stone lighter!! :haha:

(Just now saw this after my post) 
Gotta love the nice razor blade feeling and blood.. 
Congrats though :haha::hugs:


----------



## trashit

im not ashamed to say i had to sit jude in his carseat infront of me else he screams and it puts me off :blush: 
thats awful about the not being able to push, i was hoping something would help it jusr fall out but :nope: no such luck! the dulcolax worked within an hour!!! miracle stuff!


----------



## AyaChan

haha ellie when hes older and brings around a girlfriend, you can embaress him by saying he was such a mummys boy you even had to take him with you when you went for a poop.

haha I can imagine him blushing already :haha:


bless hes such a cutie.

and yay for being able to poo :D

xxx


----------



## trashit

:rofl:
that actually made me lol.
and heyyy i still have the pipe dream ill have a gay son  :haha:
"hey, remember when i used to take you in the toilet with me when i went to go shit"
:rofl:


----------



## Mellie1988

:haha::haha:

Wait till hes 2 and following you to the bathroom!! I'd love to poop in peace lmfao!!


----------



## Mellie1988

Oh & its even funnier because we have recently potty trained her....everytime I have a wee or a poo, my own daughter is telling me "well done mummy, good girl mummy...poo poo, HURRAYY" lol :blush::dohh:


----------



## AyaChan

Mellie1988 said:


> Oh & its even funnier because we have recently potty trained her....everytime I have a wee or a poo, my own daughter is telling me "well done mummy, good girl mummy...poo poo, HURRAYY" lol :blush::dohh:

haha aww bless her :haha:

she sounds cute, but I imagine it may get annoying from time to time?

:L

xx


----------



## futuremommy91

Mellie1988 said:


> Oh & its even funnier because we have recently potty trained her....everytime I have a wee or a poo, my own daughter is telling me "well done mummy, good girl mummy...poo poo, HURRAYY" lol :blush::dohh:

Awwww :cloud9:


----------



## trashit

:rofl: that made me giggle too! i love how a thread of me announcing Jude's arrival has turned into a massive conversation on shit!
that is funny though, well done mummy you did a wee! kinda sweet in a way. 
my mum always says "if only i could shit in peace" 
cos for some reason whenever she needed to crap me and my brother always needed the loo or needed something anyway :haha: x


----------



## Mellie1988

Yeah, especially when your straining to poo and shes RIGHT in your face looking into your eyes and waiting to hear the "plop" to applaud me haha....she is cute bless her!


----------



## trashit

awwww thats adorable!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## trashit

(can imagine it puts you off a bit though) :rofl:


----------



## Mellie1988

Hahaha yeahh just a tad!!


----------



## Jas029

Mellie1988 said:


> Oh & its even funnier because we have recently potty trained her....everytime I have a wee or a poo, my own daughter is telling me "well done mummy, good girl mummy...poo poo, HURRAYY" lol :blush::dohh:

:rofl:


----------

